# How do you sleep at night and other eye-rollers



## Mack&Cass (Oct 27, 2009)

As T keepers, we all get those annoying questions from non T keepers. What are some of the worst that you get?
(btw this is a light-hearted thread, I'm not complaining about those poor ignorant souls, just having fun)
I'll start it off with the one that we hear the most: 
"How do you sleep at night?"


----------



## tjmi2000 (Oct 27, 2009)

"Are they poisonous?"   It never ends!  I don't even bother explaining the difference between poisonous and venomous anymore, I just say yes.


----------



## joshuai (Oct 27, 2009)

I get the "dont they creap you out?"


----------



## Helix (Oct 27, 2009)

Do you keep them all togeather ? (in same enclosure)
and second after I say no... - What would happen if you did?


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Oct 27, 2009)

"you are suppose to pull the fangs off so they won't bite you." :wall:


----------



## ysera (Oct 27, 2009)

"why do u keep a spider for a pet?!"


----------



## cricket54 (Oct 27, 2009)

yesera, thats the one I get the most. People, men and women, just don't understand my interest, especially because I am female and 55 yrs old. I get so that each time I've moved, I just don't tell people. Now if they come to my house and see all the tanks, I admit I have a "couple" tarantulas and scorpions. Don't show them to anyone unless they show an interest that they like that sort of think. Screw those who don't understand. Been doing this for yrs and I even have black widows. They are the most docile creatures, but no one would understand me having them even more, but some like them better because they are small compared to my old geniculata, "giant whiteknee".

Sharon


----------



## Helix (Oct 27, 2009)

What do they do? (tarantulas)


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 27, 2009)

*"Do you know that in some countries these are considered pests?"* 
(Do you know that in _this_ country they're considered "_pets?_")

*"Will they fly out and eat my face off?"*
(Well if you're looney enough to piss off my S. cal, you may have a good chance of seeing it happen in person!!!!)

*"Do they bite?"*
(Nope...that OBT just wants a hug....I'm pretty sure he likes belly-rubs too.)

While staring at the "+MEAN+" warning label I put on the enclosure face: *"Is this one nice?"* 
(I don't know....why don't _you_ go and find out for me.)

*"Why are they called Pokies?"* 
("It's because they're slow-poke spiders that love being poked at while playing poker and poking fun at each other's polka-dotted dresses.")

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## thumpersalley (Oct 27, 2009)

I have printed up my own fact sheets for Ts & acorpions. I just hand that to them, they seem to be more interested in them after that. I also have most of mine set up as display Ts & scorpions so they can actually see them & not the "pet hole" Kim


----------



## flamesbane (Oct 27, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> *"Why are they called Pokies?"*
> ("It's because they're slow-poke spiders that love being poked at while playing poker and poking fun at each other's polka-dotted dresses.")


LOL! That was excellent.


----------



## Tapahtyn (Oct 27, 2009)

Helix said:


> Do you keep them all togeather ? (in same enclosure)
> and second after I say no... - What would happen if you did?


that is the most one I get


----------



## Ariel (Oct 27, 2009)

Repeating a couple:

"Do you keep them together?"
"Are you going to breed Bullet (MM _A. avic_) with that other one...Marik? (Poss. female _B. smithi_)" and more recently..."with that orange one?" (Zeni, my female _P. murinus_)
"Are they de-fanged?"
"Can't they kill you?"
"Ew, why would you keep something so gross?"

Most of them come from my grandmother who refuses to ever think differently of anything, she also thinks ALL pitbulls are vicious, and that snakes are "gross and slimey cause thats how they look"


----------



## Chaika (Oct 27, 2009)

My favourite so far is 'What do you keep it in? Does it escape?' usually from people coming to stay the night (the only spare room we have for guests also houses my MM Avicularia and a really big scorpion ;P. It's quite funny really how, as soon as people see a big spider, they immediately forget that the purpose of an enclosure is to keep things enclosed,.. so that they don't escape... 

We did once, for fun, consider the implications of letting my MM Avic 'George' loose in the house but decided that it was a terrible idea and too dangerous . For him not for us, (he's a gentle, dear little soul), my hubby thought that it would be too easy to step on him or squash him in the night...


----------



## Audrey16 (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote: Originally Posted by Helix  
Do you keep them all togeather ? (in same enclosure)
and second after I say no... - What would happen if you did? 


Lol so true!!


----------



## ZooRex (Oct 27, 2009)

"Are they defanged?" is the most common. 

One lady honestly thought I had them out and running around in a room untill I told her otherwise.

By far the most common when dealing with snakes is "are they posionous?" - it never fails. I will reach into a tank, pull out a yearling corn snake and as I hand it to a friend, the first question is inevitably whether or not it could kill them...:wall: lets just think about that one for a while...


----------



## sean-820 (Oct 27, 2009)

Can it jump at me? (like a couple feet vertically)
Are they poisonus?
I constantly too get can you keep them together and what would happen if you did.


----------



## Tindalos (Oct 27, 2009)

i got asked if you keep them together 
today for the first time
and do you ever fight em?
i just say no.

why would anyone want one as a pet?
i replied it cheaper than a cat or dog 
dont stink nor vet bills
prettier 
oh and provide safer protection.
how you ask? well people still rob 
houses with guard dogs,
but if they hear you got 
a spider bigger than your face 

they wont even go near the same block


----------



## tin man (Oct 27, 2009)

heres one i heard recently.
what if they escaped outside and populated your yard. 
also note that I happen to live in Alaska lol


----------



## MissChelly (Oct 27, 2009)

Tindalos said:


> i got asked if you keep them together
> today for the first time
> and do you ever fight em?
> i just say no.


 Fight them? Like put them together to fight eachother?? O_O 

If that's what they're asking, you should say "hell yes... I put the Star Trek "Amok Time" fight scene music on too for good measure!"

(For those who don't know: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyhhFzE5O5U )


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 27, 2009)

*Advice from a "fellow" T-keeper at Petco:*

_(This is a true story (unfortunately), I couldn't have made this up if I tried.)_

While in line at Petco about 4-5 years ago, around when I first joined this site, I was getting crickets at Petco. 

The girl in line in front of me asked me what I was feeding, and I replied "tarantulas."

Petco customer: "Really?! I used to have a tarantula!"

Me: "That's awesome!"

Petco customer: "Yes! I had him for a couple months. They really enjoy being taken for walks in the park. I used to put mine on a leash and walk it every Sunday, then one day it stepped on a pine needle and died. If you ever take yours for a walk, don't take it to a park that has pine trees."

Me: "Uh, I will keep that in mind."

 

I was trying so hard not to laugh, that was all I could manage to say.


----------



## Exo (Oct 27, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> _(This is a true story (unfortunately), I couldn't have made this up if I tried.)_
> 
> While in line at Petco about 4-5 years ago, around when I first joined this site, I was getting crickets at Petco.
> 
> ...


Where the heck do you get tarantula leashes?!? :?


----------



## MissChelly (Oct 27, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> _(This is a true story (unfortunately), I couldn't have made this up if I tried.)_
> 
> While in line at Petco about 4-5 years ago, around when I first joined this site, I was getting crickets at Petco.
> 
> ...


LMAO! The only way my brain can wrap around that is by thinking that customer must've thought a tarantula was something else... or has a weird way of joking... because... yeah... like Exo said, where the heck do you get tarantula leashes?! :?  hahahaha.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 27, 2009)

Exo said:


> Where the heck do you get tarantula leashes?!? :?





MissChelly said:


> LMAO! The only way my brain can wrap around that is by thinking that customer must've thought a tarantula was something else... or has a weird way of joking... because... yeah... like Exo said, where the heck do you get tarantula leashes?! :?  hahahaha.


I cringe to think of what she might've used as leash material. My only guess is string or thread or something similar... and how do you even put the leash on??? I mean... I sure hope for the T's sake that she was joking (or, like MissChelly said, that she thought I meant something else by "tarantula"), but she truly seemed earnest in conveying this bit of advice to me. And the 'fact' that she only had it for 2 months... poor T.


----------



## Stopdroproll (Oct 27, 2009)

Not gonna lie, I used to think their venom was lethal 5-6 years ago when my friend got a G. rosea.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 27, 2009)

SDR said:


> Not gonna lie, I used to think their venom was lethal 5-6 years ago when my friend got a G. rosea.


Everyone starts somewhere - I knew next to nothing when I first became interested in keeping T's. This site + the Tarantula Keeper's Guide provided me with almost all my current knowledge on T's. The rest came from personal experience raising them and observing their behaviors.

Also, I will add that the title of this thread is very well-suited, since "how do you sleep at night" is definitely the question I am asked most often when people find out that I keep T's.


----------



## daleo8803 (Oct 27, 2009)

i always get

WHY??? WHY would you keep one for a pet??!!

and 

can they kill you??!!

people are so dumb. 

dale


----------



## violentblossom (Oct 27, 2009)

I like when people try to be know-it-alls, and tell me stories they've heard about people dying these disgusting tarantula induced deaths and I like when they try to describe this species that I absolutely MUST.STAY.AWAY.FROM!!!11!!one! 

I'm like, "Erm, there's no such tarantula that follows that description."

*awkward silence*


----------



## Tindalos (Oct 27, 2009)

they got a leash for tarantulas?
i have to get one
im not going to use it but
its a nice souvenir


----------



## Shell (Oct 27, 2009)

Since I only just got my first T this past weekedn (a 2 inch G. pulchripes) I haven't had any weird questions YET. However Im (or I should say was up until tonight  ) extremely arachnaphobic, so the first night I have to admit I was a laying in bed playing up horrific scenarios in my head lol However I realized pretty quick that 1. she isnt likely to escape and 2. she isn't out for blood!

I held her for the first time tonight and my fear is pretty much gone (at least of HER :clap:  ) I was terrified but after I gave her back to my hubby I asked to hold her 2 more times!  Anyways I can't wait for the day I get some of these questions lol


----------



## Endagr8 (Oct 27, 2009)

"What do you do with them?"


----------



## Big Red TJ (Oct 28, 2009)

Can you train them or do they know you..


----------



## GOMER113 (Oct 28, 2009)

"Doesn't it bother you that your spiders are the only ones getting any action in your room?"


----------



## pouchedrat (Oct 28, 2009)

I get a whole lot of "are they defanged?"  

and one woman at work who talks about a tarantula her son brought home once that was "defanged" and she made him bring it back to the pet store cause she didn't want it in her house..   Then she told a story about a woman at her son's apartment who's "tarantulas got out and since they weren't defanged they had to spray the apartments".. ack..


----------



## Teal (Oct 28, 2009)

*I am ALWAYS getting... "Do you keep them together?"

Followed by, simply.. "You're crazy!"

At which point I respond... "Wait... you're just NOW figuring that out?" lol *


----------



## ShadowOde (Oct 28, 2009)

I've gotten the defanged question a lot too. I had a small party and the first thing my friend asks me is if it's defanged. When I replied "No, how else would the poor thing eat otherwise," she proceeded to give me a lecture on the reasonings behind defanging and why I should get it done. It was very eye roll inducing. 

Of course, my male friends are always telling me to fight them, but I'm almost certain now they do it as a joke.


----------



## WelshTan (Oct 28, 2009)

i get the "do they bite" and "are they de-fanged" a lot but the one that really gets to me is "why don't you spend your money on proper pets instead of stupid insects" .......

Tsk ..... I don't even bother to answer that one.... I just walk away in disgust tbh


----------



## Mina (Oct 28, 2009)

For some reason people always assume the all of my Ts have free range in my home.  I have no idea why.  I also get the "how can you sleep" question, to which I reply, "Actually I sleep very well, I have tarantulas, snakes, scorpions and pit bulls in my bedroom, no one in their right mind would bother me."


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 28, 2009)

Mina said:


> I also get the "how can you sleep" question, to which I reply, *"Actually I sleep very well, I have tarantulas, snakes, scorpions and pit bulls in my bedroom, no one in their right mind would bother me.*"


Touche! What a great response to that question!  

LOL - That is so funny Mina!


----------



## Mack&Cass (Oct 28, 2009)

When we made the jump and spent $150 on a P. metallica, a coworker of mine was like "You spent $150 on something that I would step on?". I remember talking to a friend of my grandmother's who held a rosea at a science centre and she was like "it was defanged of course, they wouldn't let people hold it otherwise". I considered telling her it wouldn't have been defanged, but she was old so I let her go on believing it. 

And Mina, that's hilarious. I'm gonna have to steal that one, haha. 

-Cass


----------



## flamesbane (Oct 29, 2009)

Honestly the people who bother me the most are my parents. They are ALWAYS saying something to the effect of:
"Don't let them get out!"
"Don't let your daughter near them!"
"Are they safe?"

Their constant worry that I would somehow put my own child in danger...it drives me nuts...


----------



## Shell (Oct 29, 2009)

flamesbane said:


> Honestly the people who bother me the most are my parents. They are ALWAYS saying something to the effect of:
> "Don't let them get out!"
> "Don't let your daughter near them!"
> "Are they safe?"
> ...



My mom is exactly the same!! She is already convinced that my 2 baby Ball Pythons (18 inches right now) are going to get loose and eat my 2 kids, now she thinks our T will be escaping and searching out the kids to bite them lol


----------



## Helix (Oct 29, 2009)

Dont you have enough of them?


----------



## GailC (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't get many questions about my T's but when I do its usually the same ones.

"do you keep them together?"
"why don't you hold them?"
"will they tame down like lizards?"

On the subject of stupid people...one of my rosies I bought from a local guy who had her for 3 years. Supposedly she was wild caught in Californias death valley, cause we all know how close death valley is to chile. 
The worse part is he told me how he tried for 3 years to get bit because rosea venom make you hallucinate, I told him to come to my house if he wanted to get bit that bad.


----------



## Mina (Oct 29, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> Touche! What a great response to that question!
> 
> LOL - That is so funny Mina!





Mack&Cass said:


> And Mina, that's hilarious. I'm gonna have to steal that one, haha.
> 
> -Cass


Glad you liked it, it does have the added bonus of shutting them up very quickly.  Feel free to use it, it is an attention getter for sure.
I do only use that though if they are being obnoxious.  Some people are nice, confused but pleasant and honestly interested.
Anytime someone tells me that they are afraid of spiders though I do always say that is okay, they aren't afraid of you at all.


----------



## matthias (Oct 29, 2009)

My favorite is when I tell them my first T was a Anniversary present for my lovely wife. Everyone asks "And she didn't divorce you?"
I usually laugh and tell them about her bed room.




Mina said:


> For some reason people always assume the all of my Ts have free range in my home.  I have no idea why.  I also get the "how can you sleep" question, to which I reply, "Actually I sleep very well, I have tarantulas, snakes, scorpions and pit bulls in my bedroom, no one in their right mind would bother me."


BTW Happy anniversary sweety!


----------



## Mina (Oct 29, 2009)

Happy anniversary right back, dear!!!  It does freak people out that my first T was an anniversary present.


----------



## WelshTan (Oct 29, 2009)

my 3rd T was a valentines gift to me from my now ex


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 29, 2009)

flamesbane said:


> Honestly the people who bother me the most are my parents. They are ALWAYS saying something to the effect of:
> "Don't let them get out!"
> "Don't let your daughter near them!"
> "Are they safe?"
> ...



Believe me, you have my sympathy. Unless it's a person's job (ie: my ex-wife's social worker), or someone is just plain socially ignorant (or drunk), the only person who questions my ability to parent my children is my mother. And she's done so ever since the day my son was born. She says such endearing things like, "I know how _you_ turned out, and I want to make sure that you aren't going to screw this up." 

Yeah mom, I know how I turned out too!!! That's why I'm not listening. ;P 

From her, I frequently get asked, "When are you going to stop this foolish venture?" Followed by the immediate pointing out that, "These are animals you can't control, and could _potentially_ hurt you or the children." Well, both of my cats could hurt me alot worse, nor will they allow themselves to be controlled.......and she's never complained about either one of _them_.  

She is getting better about the comments and more accepting of this hobby, though. Especially after I pointed out that she will be on her deathbed long before my RoseHair will be on hers.


----------



## Xian (Oct 29, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Yeah mom, I know how I turned out too!!! That's why I'm not listening. ;P


Too Funny!!!! And True!!!!


----------



## pouchedrat (Oct 30, 2009)

LOL my first T was a v-day gift from my fiance to me, and I picked it out and ordered it myself.  He went around work telling everyone I was the easiest person to shop for (which, I am! just let me get myself something, a T or a video game and I'm a happy camper).  

Everyone at work just shook their heads and pretty much knew what I am like by now, anyway.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 30, 2009)

I got a good one yestrday (not!) I know its not really a question, more advice, but still, it was definately an eyeroller.

I went into a LPS yesterday to buy some crickets, and I first off I HATE they way they set up their T cages, and even some of their reptiles. And I was talking to my grandmother saying how i wish my two Ts that were in premolt would hurry up and molt, and the lady at the counter butted in and she said "you should spray your tarantula, it will help them molt," so I looked at her and said, "they're not molting yet, they haven't flipped, besides, the ambient humidity should be plenty," I said "well then I wouldn't really consider that premolt" she said.  So I preceaded to tell her "Premolt is the stage before they flip to molt when they refuse food and become dull in color and/or their abdomen gets dark." and she just gives me this 'you don't know what the hell you're talking about' look.


----------



## georgiasdad (Oct 31, 2009)

I am newb to the hobby but the local pet shops reptile/spider/scorp section can always serve to provide a good laugh of two...a young boy looking at a usambara orange baboon asks his dad if he can have it or one like it...Father replies are you kidding me that thing can take down a baboon if you got bit 
by it you might make it three steps before you died...the worse part he was serious..same section a while later a guy looking/buying a 3 inch L.Parhybhana asking clerk so do I have to buy budgies now to feed it and if so how often funny thing clerk was getting him prices on the budgies.


----------



## Harmony67 (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow, I guess people I talk to are a bit different....one of my co-workers just asked me if he could buy a T and keep it at my house because his wife is afraid of them.  

Someone is going to pay for a T and it's food and housing and I get to keep it????  I wish more wives were scared of spiders!!!!


----------



## ZergFront (Nov 1, 2009)

flamesbane said:


> LOL! That was excellent.



 Try saying that pokie line 10 times fast. LOL!

*Why'd you get them? You have two dogs at home.*
 Tarantulas and dogs are two COMPLETELY different animals.

*Can you release them into the garden to eat pests like ladybugs do?*
 Yeah, probably, but then they will die outside their cage! (cats, birds, humans, cold, etc.)

*Do they suck the crickets through the fangs?*
 I'm nice and show them the mouth with one of the slings that are against the clear box and try best I can to explain how they eat.. 
Mom : "That sounds... gross."

 I don't get annoyed but maybe it's because I'm new in the hobby still compared to a lot of people here who have had to explain things to different people many times. If I could someday get just one person more interested in tarantulas (or at least not hate spiders or dislike them less), that'll make my day. To each his own..


----------



## Venari (Nov 1, 2009)

Do you bring girls over?
You haven't been bit, cuz your still alive...why do you hold it?
Do they jump at you even when they're in the tank?
Can you mate it with your scorpions?


And of course, 
How do you sleep?
Do you keep them together?
Why would you spend 200$ on a bug?


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 2, 2009)

My roommate brought a new girl over last week (gee...what a surprise), and when he made introductions, they just came right into my room. Not only were they barging in without warning, they did so while I was getting my largest T out to show a friend. Now, my roomie's brain disappears into his pants when women are involved. You'd think that he would give a little warning _before_ introducing his new hopeful conquest to a guy with 16 oversized spiders in his room. This woman jumped 15 feet out of her skin, claiming to be "deathly-allergic to spiders."

Not sure how true her statement was, but she did pluck up the courage to hold one of my T's, and then spent the rest of the night asking me all kinds of questions about my spiders. In fact, the spider experience must have been something else, because she must have forgotten why she came there in the first place. My roomie went to bed an unlucky man way before she left (he passed out, actually), and I've not seen nor heard about this woman since.


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 3, 2009)

Venari said:


> Can you mate it with your scorpions?


I would have replied "yes of course you can just like you can mate a cat with a dog" lol


----------



## Scorpendra (Nov 3, 2009)

WelshTan said:


> I would have replied "yes of course you can just like you can mate a cat with a dog" lol


the saddest thing is that there are people who'd take you seriously.


----------



## Jackuul (Nov 3, 2009)

WelshTan said:


> I would have replied "yes of course you can just like you can mate a cat with a dog" lol


That's actually a very accurate way of describing it.  Kudos for that (Cats and Dogs are Carnivorans, while Scorps and Ts are both Arachnids).


----------



## JC (Nov 3, 2009)

"What are you gonna do with all of those spiders?"   

By the way, *this* is how I sleep at night.


----------



## Stopdroproll (Nov 4, 2009)

I'd be afraid of accidently knocking something over in my sleep.


----------



## Redbrandy00 (Nov 4, 2009)

I think I'm officially a hobbyist now-- I've gotten one of 'those' questions!  

Question:  "Are those sharp-looking things his fangs?"
My Answer:  "Nope.  Those are his lips and he's telling you to pucker up, baby."

And on a fun note.. I told my co-workers that I happen to be a T keeper.  Most were pretty interested and a few of the girls from the office have even come over to check them out (very cool of them, I say).  However, there is, of course, the one nay-sayer of the group, a guy just a few years older than myself.  He asked me why I would be interested in something so 'primitive'.  I simply explained it to him this way:  T's have it down pat.  They eat, they rest, they have longevity, they lead a generally contented life - IF they're female.  The males have a harder time of it.  The males have a shorter lifespan.. have to cater to the whims of the females if they know what's good for them.. they get to have sex maybe a few times in their life if they're lucky.. and when they DO get to mate, they'd better be damned good at it or they're lunch.  Really.. all species considered, I told him, tarantulas have it down to a 'T'.  

You know, that co-worker hasn't really talked to me since.;P


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 4, 2009)

arachneman said:


> By the way, *this* is how I sleep at night.





SDR said:


> I'd be afraid of accidently knocking something over in my sleep.



I agree with that! 

This is one of those rare occasions where I _would_ put forth said query to you:

How *do* you sleep at night???

(that looks so... precarious)


----------



## Amelia (Nov 4, 2009)

"Amelia, you are the strangest person I have ever met." Um... thank you? They believe the spiders and roaches are part of the reason I am still single.


----------



## Scorpendra (Nov 4, 2009)

Jackuul said:


> That's actually a very accurate way of describing it.  Kudos for that (Cats and Dogs are Carnivorans, while Scorps and Ts are both Arachnids).


actually, arachnids are a class while carnivorans are an order. a more accurate statement would to be less less like "cats and dogs" and more like "wolves and deer".


----------



## killy (Nov 4, 2009)

arachneman said:


> "What are you gonna do with all of those spiders?"
> 
> By the way, *this* is how I sleep at night.


Wow - this would never work in California - one 3.5 or higher and we'd have bedmates for days !


----------



## ZergFront (Nov 4, 2009)

killy said:


> Wow - this would never work in California - one 3.5 or higher and we'd have bedmates for days !



 As a Californian, I agree. Luckily where exactly I am we haven't had any really big earthquakes, but I wouldn't want to house an OBT, H.Mac or S.cal anywhere up there!  

 All mine are on the opposite end of the room. When my tarantulas get a lot larger, I was thinking it would make a really great motivational picture if I had one sitting on the bed doing a threat pose. Title would read : Birth Control; under it in smaller letters; This is why every parent with a daughter should allow them pet spiders.    

_______________________________

 On the topic of some people here who have believed untrue facts until they came into the hobby, everyone _does_ have to start somewhere.

 I've wanted tarantulas (didn't know much about them then) since I was a child when I had spiders, but after trying to hint to mom many times that I wanted one, I just gave up. Zip many years down the line, 2 finds of a jumping spider I haven't seen ever before or kept and to finding this site, my mom lets me order tarantulas.
Except she thought I was expecting _one_ to come in the mail...not 5 or 10...  


 I sleep like a log! No silly teenage girlfriends of my sister go near my room with their chorus of giggles and gossup. Hehe!


----------



## KoffinKat138 (Nov 4, 2009)

I went into my LPS today just because they had one of the Biggest Female Rosies that i have ever seen for 19.99.The guy that worked there was getting a clear deli cup for me to take her home in,and when i was waiting inline to check out,this lady behind me was so scared of it,she let 2 people cut ahead of her.

And then my Grandparents found out about another T,and they said "Why would you want another one?,you have a million just like it,and there All the same"!

:wall:


----------



## Scylla (Nov 5, 2009)

Are they poisonous?
Did you ever get bit?
Can they get out?

Occasionally, (ok, rarely)
Can I hold one?


----------



## dtknow (Nov 5, 2009)

Are they poisonous? Depending on the person I might try to explain venomous but usually just say yes...but not anything to worry about.
Did you ever get bit? nope...no plans either
Can they get out?
(I must unfortunately divulge some rather amusing stories...but emphasizing that it really wasn't that big of a deal). Funny thing is that recently I was more worried about an escaped 6.75 Hysterocrates gigas than my parents were.

me to myself "It would be really bad if someone stepped on that thing"

Folks "So did you find that spider yet?"


----------



## Helix (Nov 5, 2009)

I got new one today...
Do they eat salad?


----------



## Mack&Cass (Nov 6, 2009)

Helix said:


> I got new one today...
> Do they eat salad?


Only caesar.


----------



## micheldied (Nov 7, 2009)

are they poisonous?
do they have fangs?
can they kill you?

everyone acts as if Ts are out to get us....


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 7, 2009)

I came down with this nasty cold-bug.....fever, chills, body aches, and the whole nine.....which really knocked me down and out this last week. I also received a bite from one of my _Grammostolas_ the week prior, not realizing I had been fanged until the next day.

When my roommate was handing me his part of the rent he asked, "Do you think that bite you got last week caused it? Cuz I remember you telling me that if you got bit by any of those things, you would get sick."

Swine Flu be damned, apparently I have Theraphosid Fever!!!!


----------



## VESPidA (Nov 7, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> I came down with this nasty cold-bug.....fever, chills, body aches, and the whole nine.....which really knocked me down and out this last week. I also received a bite from one of my _Grammostolas_ the week prior, not realizing I had been fanged until the next day.
> 
> When my roommate was handing me his part of the rent he asked, "Do you think that bite you got last week caused it? Cuz I remember you telling me that if you got bit by any of those things, you would get sick."
> 
> Swine Flu be damned, apparently I have Theraphosid Fever!!!!


LOL love it


----------



## Venari (Nov 7, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Swine Flu be damned, apparently I have Theraphosid Fever!!!!


Hmmm....soon we'll have idiots asking if a T bite will give you swine flu.


----------



## 7mary3 (Nov 7, 2009)

The most frequent one I get is: 

"So like, you have them just in your room, just walking around?" 

Yeah... because keeping free range Ts would be a good idea for either party:wall:


----------



## Finntroll86 (Nov 8, 2009)

It gets to a point where whenever I am asked "are they poisonous?" I just say yes and are extremely aggressive, so they wont stay in the room very long.


----------



## ZergFront (Nov 8, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> I came down with this nasty cold-bug.....fever, chills, body aches, and the whole nine.....which really knocked me down and out this last week. I also received a bite from one of my _Grammostolas_ the week prior, not realizing I had been fanged until the next day.
> 
> When my roommate was handing me his part of the rent he asked, "Do you think that bite you got last week caused it? Cuz I remember you telling me that if you got bit by any of those things, you would get sick."
> 
> Swine Flu be damned, apparently I have Theraphosid Fever!!!!


 Hahaha, I love it!!  

 I have read on TKG it's possible to get infections from a tarantula bite but only because the skin was broken. If your careful about cleaning the bite wound you shouldn't have to worry. You're just as likely to get an illness from a cut, scrape or splinter as you would a bite.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 8, 2009)

ZergFront said:


> Hahaha, I love it!!
> 
> I have read on TKG it's possible to get infections from a tarantula bite but only because the skin was broken. If your careful about cleaning the bite wound you shouldn't have to worry. You're just as likely to get an illness from a cut, scrape or splinter as you would a bite.


After many years of being a cat owner, cleaning wounds has become second-nature. My cats have caused more damage than either T bite I've received. Now the hair-kickers are a different story altogether!!!  

On the upside of humanity, there are some intelligent people out there. My keyboardist came over last night, and had a really valid question for not knowing anything about this hobby. He asked me, "Even though you have all yours seperately housed, aren't there some species that can live together?"

I had to check my pulse before I answered that question, because I think that was the first time I've heard an actual intelligent, and genuinely interested question from a non-arachnophile.


----------

